# HELP!! NC42/43/44 or C4/C5 Coral lipsticks that go well with skin tone?



## omninico (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey ladies... It's summer and I am desperate to find a coral lipstick that suits my complexion. I am currently wearing Mac Face & body in C5 but my reg. shade in mac is NC42/44. What do you ladies wear??? Please help lol I am spending too much money on lipsticks that aren't working!


----------

